# Its here boys!



## Alaskaforby4

Woke up to snow! its pretty wet and melted off by afternoon, but its on its way


----------



## Alaskaforby4

Picked up the eleven footer today...


----------



## Alaskaforby4

After reviewing the contents of my plow package I now know what I paid 8 grand for!!


----------



## ddb maine

Alaskaforby4;1494897 said:


> After reviewing the contents of my plow package I now know what I paid 8 grand for!!


yeah, I didn't get one of those with mine.


----------



## wilsonsground

I cant wait to see this in NH! Leaves are turning fast.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Awsome can't wait


----------



## Alaskaforby4

These are the first wing extensions I've owned, They seem to be very easy to take on and off...Those big rubber cutting edges dont look cheap though!


----------



## B&B

Notice anything wrong with the wing assembly? You'll want to fix that as it's tough on those expensive wing edges you mentioned otherwise. Just a tip. :waving:


----------



## Alaskaforby4

What do you see?


----------



## 91AK250

i knew that truck looked familiar then i saw my work in the backround, we just did the install the other day!

we got 6-8" on the upper end of anchorage.

very nice clean truck btw! bed looked well built.


----------



## unhcp

snow = jealous


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

couple more months and i hope we have some of that. nice plow setup


----------



## GSS LLC

welcome to the 11' club. life is nice. 7'6" is puny when you set an 11" winged plow next to it. lol


----------



## loggerman

Alaskaforby4;1495228 said:


> These are the first wing extensions I've owned, They seem to be very easy to take on and off...Those big rubber cutting edges dont look cheap though!


I don't see a plow there?


----------



## maverjohn

loggerman;1495555 said:


> I don't see a plow there?


Lol !! I didn't ether, But I do love that combo !!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## peteo1

Nice hood ornament! Lol


----------



## Alaskaforby4

91AK250;1495274 said:


> i knew that truck looked familiar then i saw my work in the backround, we just did the install the other day!
> 
> we got 6-8" on the upper end of anchorage.
> 
> very nice clean truck btw! bed looked well built.


Thanks,
Small world!


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Get her off that plow. She might scratch it.


----------



## G.Landscape

Only in alaska could you stop in what looks like a main road to take a picture of your plow and not have a traffic issue, haha. 

Sweet plow.....


----------



## leolkfrm

that makes for a real high maintence plow!


----------



## Kajun

DodgeBlizzard;1495862 said:


> Get her off that plow. She might scratch it.


lol that made me spit out my Coke..

Nice plows guys


----------



## Alaska Boss

Alaskaforby4;1494896 said:


> Picked up the eleven footer today...





G.Landscape;1495924 said:


> Only in alaska could you stop in what looks like a main road to take a picture of your plow and not have a traffic issue, haha.
> 
> Sweet plow.....


I have a picture like that too,... and yes, it's not only the main highway, it's the only road around here,...


----------



## G.Landscape

Ok serious question here... I figured with the amount of snow you have up there that an 11' plow would be alot of stress on the truck/plow and become un-plowable after a certain depth.Do you find you have to take the wings off quite a bit or plow most storms with them on? 

To me this would make more sense in a more southern state where storms are often small and light to push.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

G.Landscape;1496449 said:


> Ok serious question here... I figured with the amount of snow you have up there that an 11' plow would be alot of stress on the truck/plow and become un-plowable after a certain depth.Do you find you have to take the wings off quite a bit or plow most storms with them on?
> 
> To me this would make more sense in a more southern state where storms are often small and light to push.


Plow with the storm. Wider plow means they can keep up more efficiently


----------



## Alaskaforby4

If the snow is light and fluffy, it weighs nothing its all about width then.. It is harder on the truck, but what snowplow isnt?


----------



## mn-bob

Nice looking plow set up .


----------



## BPS#1

B&B;1495266 said:


> Notice anything wrong with the wing assembly? You'll want to fix that as it's tough on those expensive wing edges you mentioned otherwise. Just a tip. :waving:





Alaskaforby4;1495269 said:


> What do you see?


I see it too.

Unless I did the install myself I'd be unhappy with the installer and taking it back for a redo.


----------



## BPS#1

Alaska Boss;1496104 said:


> I have a picture like that too,... and yes, it's not only the main highway, it's the only road around here,...


A plow that wide should win you some state maint contracts.


----------



## leolkfrm

why is one side of the plow off the ground?


----------



## NBI Lawn

B&B;1495266 said:


> Notice anything wrong with the wing assembly? You'll want to fix that as it's tough on those expensive wing edges you mentioned otherwise. Just a tip. :waving:


I dont see it  Whats the deal?


----------



## B&B

NBI Lawn;1498987 said:


> I dont see it  Whats the deal?


Take a better look at the wing reinforcement straps. Notice they're on upside down? They don't support the wing edges very well like that.


----------



## Alaskaforby4

91AK250;1495274 said:


> i knew that truck looked familiar then i saw my work in the backround, we just did the install the other day!
> 
> we got 6-8" on the upper end of anchorage.
> 
> very nice clean truck btw! bed looked well built.


What do you have to say about this? Or the fact that there is no Red retaining clip on one side of the plow release?


----------



## 91AK250

damn! the wings your 100% correct. the reinforcement's were put on upside down. i did not do the install but it should *not* have left the shop like that what so ever.

the right side has not had a clip, although i did see one in a new shipment this week had one. i dont know if boss has updated and added one? i'll look into that.


----------



## cet

My Boss only has the red clip on the driver's side, I believe that is how they come. I have never had any problems.


----------

